# Fuel Gauge dead



## Chryco Psycho (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking for help solving a fuel gauge problem with a friends 07 X trail 
The fuel gauge is dead , I have removed both sending units from the tank , cleaned & tested both , both read between 5 -24 ohms while moving the arm across the scale . I have power at the senders , I tried swinging the arm across the scale while plugged in to the wire harness & with the key on but the gauge does not move . I checked the fuse panel but all the fuses test as good .Both of the floats are in good condition & are not full of fuel sitting on the bottom of the tank .
We have contacted Nissan , there is no recall or warranty fix although this seems to be a common problem .
Is there a computer between the senders & gauge to average both reading from the senders ? Is one sender just to trigger the low fuel light while the other reads the level ? Maybe it is just a bad gauge ?
Not sure where to look next .
Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As part of the combination meter that behind the dash, there's also a unified meter control unit that all the gauges are fed by. The control unit may be defective.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

I would also say the fuel sending unit could be toast I believe that is near the tank.


----------



## Chryco Psycho (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks , is there a wiring diagram available ?
The rest of the gauges seem to work fine so maybe the unit that averages the reading from both senders is the problem ?
I have tested both senders .


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

This seems to be a somewhat common fault as I've found several threads asking about it, but I have not yet seen any solutions. My gauge worked properly when I bought the truck a year and a half ago but it gradually became less and less reliable. For a while I could still rely on the empty light, but now the gauge reads full 95% of the time and I don't think I've seen it go below 3/4 of a tank. I just replaced both sender units with some used ones, and while it is possible the used ones have the same fault, it seems unlikely.

Has anyone done anything else to resolve this?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

slowrvr said:


> now the gauge reads full 95% of the time and I don't think I've seen it go below 3/4 of a tank. I just replaced both sender units with some used ones, and while it is possible the used ones have the same fault, it seems unlikely.
> 
> Has anyone done anything else to resolve this?



I m in the same situation here, i was thinking going to a pull place to get some used ones but i guess i ll put a hold on it. 
I ll keep this thread under surveillance. 

I m at 13L 100km, so i do the math and fill up. 
I ve always filled up when the light came on maybe that was the mistake with this senders.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Otomodo,
Curious if you ever resolved the issue with your fuel gauge? I have noticed that mine has just developed a bit of a problem. It will go down to the 1/4 fill mark, but it no longer seems to go to empty. Yesterday it went to the final quarter mark and then started going up to half full. I have tried a bottle of fuel system cleaner to see if that might make a difference, but I don't think its made any difference.
My guess is there is a problem with the fuel level float, but the drag is there are two of them. Has anybody got a part number for the complete fuel pump filter assembly?My thinking is if I am going to pull it out to check, it might be worth replacing now that its done 200,000 kms and 11 years. That way I could get a new fuel pump and filter at the same time as new float sensors. Of course the issue might be with the right side one that doesn<t have the pump and filter.
I have started to research different part numbers, but once again the fact the model is not sold in the US means NA databases aren't helping and google seems to be limiting my ability to find and access European sites that could help. For example Bosch makes an assembly that works for a 2005 Frontier with the 2.5 engine that also works on a number of Nissan awd models, but the X trail is not in the NA application list and the European part finder is apparently under repair. Aliexpress has the most interesting option, with one under 200 cdn including delivery which they claim is made to OE spec or better.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...c33cf55&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0

I am a bit unsure about the quality, but at the same I note there are some very high quality parts coming from China now. The T30 was made until 2013 and sold around the world, and I think a lot of used ones end up in Africa where they probably go through a lot of fuel filters and pumps due to gas issues. 
Anyway I will keep pondering this as its not a huge pressing issue. But I am wondering if anyone changed theirs, or resolved a float level issue?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Nope
As mentioned above, i m just watching the mileage before filling up. Anyway i m doing only 100km per week with it. 
They are easy to access, in case the need to change arrives.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess that makes sense. I was kind of hoping you had pulled yours and noted something in terms of varnish build up that could be cleaned. In reading the service manual, the fuel pressure needs to be relieved, and the tank should be half full or less when removing the assembly. And of course the issue could be with the sub fuel level sensor that is in the right side of the tank.
As per usual communicating with Aliexpress can be a bit of a challenge, but I have established that the pump on the 2.5 and 2.0 versions is the same part, and the one I linked to is the correct one for gasoline engines. Sadly Nissan parts dept does not sell the entire assembly, only the components-- fuel pump $385.10, fuel level float and sensor 297.00, fuel filter 39.10, and gasket 27.73....
Of course, you can get the fuel pump for less than $70, a filter for approx 20 and a dorman aftermarket float level sensor and arm for less than 30. I am going to wait a bit and see if it improves or degrades over the next month before doing anything ( seeing if the fuel system treatment cleaned up anything). But if I am going to dig into it, I am seriously considering replacing the whole unit and getting a new fuel pump and filter in there.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

There was no varnish build on it. 
I think the problem comes from the teeth on the read out. The teeth were pretty much worn to the plastic with no isolator in between. 
I could see the difference at both ends. 

Before access the fuel tank, remove the fuel pump fuse and crank the engine to remove the pressure from the fuel line.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For what its worth, it appears that the fuel system cleaner may have done the trick. Fuel level sensor will now go below the last quarter tank indicator, and though I haven't let it go until the empty light turns on I am pretty sure it will. I will keep my eye on it and continue to reset the trip mileage counter. Last time I was down close to where the light should be coming on, had done 410 kms of pretty much all city driving and it took 47 liters to fill.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Strange 
I ll keep an eye on this.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will be keeping an eye on it. I have been trying to figure out when the empty light should turn on. Near as I can figure the tank holds 60 liters total, and based upon a road and track article the light comes on for an Altima or a Rogue with the same size tank with 3 gallons remaining. Three US gallons equals 11.3 liters, so my guess is the light should come on when that amount remains in the tank.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Me too!*

When I had my old RAV4, the fuel gauge stopped working and read empty all the time, so I religiously reset the trip odometer to zero at every fill, and when it got to 500 km, I went to fill'er up. This habit stayed with me with my X-Trail, which is a good thing, as I have the same problem now that some of you have! Stays at around 3/4 tank and then randomly drops and goes back up, but when I fill it, it does go to the top! What kind of fuel cleaner did you use, Quad? How do I use it? BTW, I just rolled over 389K....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly,
Glad you got through the winter OK. Cannot say if the fuel system cleaner and conditioner will work or not, but probably cannot hurt. I only noticed an issue with my gauge recently ( 200,000 kms) and in doing a bit of research came across similar issues affecting some GM models for which they issued a service bulletin whose fix was to add a fuel system cleaner. 
This is what I used, and you just pour it into your gas tank when filling the tank.
MotoMaster Fuel Treatment with Upper Cylinder Lubricant & Injector Cleaner, 946-mL | Canadian Tire

Side benefit, it might help your start up idling issue. Has your mechanic tried to diagnose it? Other thought, when you had your crankshaft sensor changed did you change the camshaft one at the same time? Any engine codes?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Quad! I'll buy some of that today. My engine light has been on for years, haha!! But I may as well check it to see if it is a different one now! My two mechanics never commented on the way it acts when it starts, but will talk to them on the phone. I have moved very close to Calgary now, but think I will keep the one guy anyway, even if it is a bit far to drive...trust is worth something!

I seem to recall a thread on here about how many kms folks had on their X-Trails, but I can't find it.... there was a guy on there that had gone over 400K.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good luck, but there is no guarantee it will do anything re your gauge or possible fuel system issues. Many maintain its like using the equivalent of snake oil, and any benefits are purely imaginative. Usually the bottles are the size of those mini single shot bottles of booze. I bought this type as its almost a liter of fluid with the thinking that there might be more to its chemistry, and a greater volume of cleansers. Might be coincidence, but the fuel gauge does appear to working better.

Re mileage, I saw one for sale here with over 400,000 km. Others do exist, you are not alone.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yabadadoo! Empty light came on yesterday (370 km all city driving) and when I got around to filling it up, it took 49.5 litres of gasoline. I will still keep an eye on it, but its now 2 tanks in a row that it appears to be functioning correctly again since the fuel treatment.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m using this since the beginning of the year and didn't saw any difference. 

After a month of using it, i ve filmed the inside of a cylinder and saw a slightly diminished carbon cumulation.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup I have used the same occasionally in the past. I think the stuff I got has more to it, kind of like a tall mixed cocktail vs a plain shot. Also one is a couple of ounces in a tank and the other is a liter. Anyway, you just got me curious as to why it might have worked. In checking the GM bulletin was to use something containing Techron, and the Can Tire stuff has approx 2% polyolefin that is similar from what I can tell.
Like I say it could be a pure fluke but it seems to have worked. Time will tell


----------



## TOGARA (Jul 27, 2018)

For my 2007 xtrail the fuel gauge seems to go into the red too quickly. When you try to fill it up with say 20 or 30 liters the tank is filled up to the brim suggesting that there was some considerable amount of fuel although the fuel gauge was indicating red for a long time. i pressed a certain button twice ( trip button i guess) and there is a distance that's being shown in kms but cannot read the description as it is written in Japanese. I assumed the distance shown means distance to be covered by the amount of fuel in the tank. I have been keeping an eye on this distance to see it if it comes down as i travel. I filled up my tank the distance read 491km but as i started driving the reading started to fluctuate initially going up to about 515km and then coming down to about 500km and then going down to about 431km. i have travelled about 60km abd the reading is now about 260km which for is rather too low given only 60km that i travelled. Not sure whether the reading will go up again and this reading is just confusing and whether it should be relied upon . Help please!!!


----------



## TOGARA (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi

My Nissan xtrail 2007 seems to also have a problem with fuel gauge. The fuel gauge seems to go into red too quickly than usual. When i fill up the tank with say 20 or 30L , the tank is filled up to the brim suggesting that there was some considerable amount of fuel in the tank although it has been showing red some a long time. I have pressed the trip button twice and there is distance shown but cannot read the description as it is in Japanese. I assumed it meant distance to be covered with the amount of fuel in the tank. i only discovered this yesterday and i filled up my tank to almost full capacity and the distance reading was 491km. As i drove off the distance started to fluctuate and initially going up to about 515km before coming down to about 431km . The distance keeps fluctuating between 400km and 270km . I have only travelled 60km and the reading now stands at 260km which is a bit strange for me considering that i only travelled 60km. Not sure if the reading will go up to show a more reasonable distance and should this reading be relied upon before one refuels?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Togara
Welcome to the forum. I am not too sure what you are describing as Canadian models did not have an estimated fuel range feature, just a gas level indicator and a trip mileage indicator that you can reset to 0 when you fill up so as to measure the distance until you hit empty. Is yours T30 or a T31 model version? For what its worth the speed and conditions you are travelling at will cause your estimated range to change. My X trail can readily do over 500kms on a tank with reasonable speed highway driving. I can also get less than 325kms on a tank in winter and pure city driving. So what you are seeing maybe normal. I assume you still have a regular gas gauge as well that shows gas level. Hopefully that is working properly for you, and that you will get a better feel for the actual gas mileage your Xtrail is getting.


----------



## TOGARA (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Quadraria10

Thanks for the insightful feedback , my xtrail is a T31 one.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Take a picture of it and(japanese display) and we 'll see.


----------



## Tharebros (Feb 18, 2020)

slowrvr said:


> This seems to be a somewhat common fault as I've found several threads asking about it, but I have not yet seen any solutions. My gauge worked properly when I bought the truck a year and a half ago but it gradually became less and less reliable. For a while I could still rely on the empty light, but now the gauge reads full 95% of the time and I don't think I've seen it go below 3/4 of a tank. I just replaced both sender units with some used ones, and while it is possible the used ones have the same fault, it seems unlikely.
> 
> Has anyone done anything else to resolve this?


I've owned an NT30 2007 2000cc petrol model in Nairobi now for 6 years. As someone has suggested, looks a common issue. On Valentine's day this year the gauge delayed me by addressing first. I'd full tank and travelled 160km and all over sudden showed me 1/4 tank and dipping rapidly towards empty. My mechanic was buffled like and suggested I too to fill again. Wow, filled only 23L and gauge showed full tank again. 
What do others say. Thanx


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Mine has been wonky for ages. I just zero the trip meter at every fill, and when it gets close to 500 I fill it. I had the same issue with my RAV-4!


----------



## Dargie (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi guys, new here. Long term T30 Xtrail owner. 

I'm having troubles with my fuel gauge also. I found the resistance way out of range on the secondary fuel sender. I used some resistors to simulate the correct full and empty resistances to ensure the averaging unit and indicator was OK. Which they is. I'll probably pull the sender out and clean it up before sourcing a new or second hand one. 

My fuel gauge almost constantly reads empty or near empty with the low fuel light illuminated.


----------



## Bonavista Edition (May 7, 2020)

Dargie said:


> Hi guys, new here. Long term T30 Xtrail owner.
> 
> I'm having troubles with my fuel gauge also. I found the resistance way out of range on the secondary fuel sender. I used some resistors to simulate the correct full and empty resistances to ensure the averaging unit and indicator was OK. Which they is. I'll probably pull the sender out and clean it up before sourcing a new or second hand one.
> 
> My fuel gauge almost constantly reads empty or near empty with the low fuel light illuminated.


Hi Dargie,

What resistance values did you sub in for full and empty indicated?

Thank You


----------



## Dargie (Feb 29, 2020)

Bonavista Edition said:


> Hi Dargie,
> 
> What resistance values did you sub in for full and empty indicated?
> 
> Thank You


Hi,

The gauge when faulty was reading almost zero and the secondary sender was found to be open circuit, so zero is infinite resistance. 

I think "full" on the secondary sender was about 40 ohms.

I pulled the sender out and found the wiper arm had broken away completely so cleaning or repair was not an option.

I can't find the document I got the information from, but I think think the main sender was 0 to 24 ohms empty to full.

The secondary 0 to 40 ohms empty to full.

The change turned out to be a reasonably easy job taking care with an open tank.

I picked up a second hand one from a wrecking yard for $50. I'm in Australia so prices will vary no doubt.


----------



## snickered (Aug 31, 2021)

quadraria10 said:


> Yup I have used the same occasionally in the past. I think the stuff I got has more to it, kind of like a tall mixed cocktail vs a plain shot. Also one is a couple of ounces in a tank and the other is a liter. Anyway, you just got me curious as to why it might have worked. In checking the GM bulletin was to use something containing Techron, and the Can Tire stuff has approx 2% polyolefin that is similar from what I can tell.
> Like I say it could be a pure fluke but it seems to have worked. Time will tell


Did this hold up for you? Same issue with my 06 xtrail. Just bought some of the CT cleaner. One thing I notice is when weather is colder gauge works fine. When it's hot out...gauge doesn't work (stuck at 3/4 or full)...or after multiple off and ons


----------

